# sonus clay bar



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

hey people
i have taken delivery of the above, what can I use to lubricate it?
i havnt got the proper stuff didnt realise i needed it :? 
cheers


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

better just buying some lubricant mate i use wolfgang and its very good,you can buy it from motorgeek


----------



## dean2403 (Jun 30, 2009)

Try Dodo Juice Born Slippy. Got mine from these people http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk

Hope this helps!


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115871

read that mate, try using the double shampoo solution see if that works if not then buy something......


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

shite
was hoping to detail wednesday .......better get ordering now
cheers fellas


----------



## dean2403 (Jun 30, 2009)

Next time might be worth trying the clay products from Bilt-hammer they use water as lubricant.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gazzerb said:


> shite
> was hoping to detail wednesday .......better get ordering now
> cheers fellas


Get some Meguires quick detailer from Halfords works fine for me


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> gazzerb said:
> 
> 
> > shite
> ...


and with you being a show winning mofo and all that should have asked you first really. 
if anyone would know its you  
does that need lub mate?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gazzerb said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > gazzerb said:
> ...


You use the quick detailer as a lub for your clay bar


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry doh  
ill see if i can pick some up
cheers fella or should i say yella :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

get some from halfords,think its about 7quid a bottle


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

dean2403 said:


> Next time might be worth trying the clay products from Bilt-hammer they use water as lubricant.


+1


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't even bother buying a lube!

Some shampoo mixed with water in a squirty bottle will do just as well.

Also, Bilt Hamber clay only needs water as a lube 

edit: just seen above haha!


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, I use Bilt Hamber too, works really well...


----------

